# Gryffindor Tower



## Fëanáro (Oct 3, 2019)

*Gryffindor Tower*



*Gryffindor*
@Acno
@Bonly
@Competitive Worm Fiddler
@stormrage
@Lucifer M
@Zef
@neonion
@Takaya
@MO
@Greidy
@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu
@Alwaysmind
@Mysticreader
@Godaime Tsunade

​House music:
House motto: _Qui audet adipiscitur (Who Dares, Wins)_
House essay:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Why is Gryffindor the greatest House? The answer may be found in the souls of those called to it by their Sorting.

The other Houses are not without their heroes, and Gryffindor, it must be said, has had its failures, but Gryffindor’s heroes outweigh those who failed.

The wizarding world needs people with all four House’s traits. But when you look for those who will stand and fight for what’s right, those who’ll defy the odds and keep on getting up, you want a Gryffindor. You want someone with courage and chivalry, ready to show the world what it means to be a hero.

There are Gryffindors who have been fearful, and yet overcome their fears to join the fray when they are most needed. There are Gryffindors who love fun and games more than anything, but who’ll still risk their lives in dark times. There are Gryffindors who are studious, but when the time comes to set the books down, they will take action, using the knowledge they’ve gained. Look at the virtues of any of the Houses, and you’ll find Gryffindors who have those virtues also.

In ordinary times, few heroes show themselves, because there is no need. But within the souls of Gryffindors, there sleeps the seed of heroism, waiting to bloom in adversity into the strength to save their world.

When people call for help, Gryffindor answers. When the shadows are thick and everything seems hopeless, Gryffindor stands up, defies the gloom, and leads others into the fight to destroy evil threatening all things.

A Gryffindor friend is a courageous one, who’ll stand back to back with you even when you’re surrounded by your foes. A Gryffindor enemy… will fight to the bitter end to stop you from doing evil things.

They will not bow their heads in the face of injustice. They will not turn a blind eye to evil.

Gryffindors raise their wands, look the world in the eye, and say “Come and try it. _I dare you_.”

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Each team has its own thread to post their team and individual tasks.
Teams can choose their own leader. It is not mandatory. Opening posts will be given to the respective team leaders.​
*Magic Points (MP)*

Members will get *MP (Magic Points)* for completed Team Tasks.


*TASKS*​

*TEAM TASKS*
*TASK 1:* 10 MP
Create a motto and a banner for the team thread's OP. The banner must have, at least, the house colours and the respective element:

*Gryffindor:* Lion​The motto does not need to be in the banner.
*Deadline:* October 19 at 11:59 pm UTC.​*TASK 2:* 5 MP
Choose a music related to your house trait:

*Gryffindor: *Brave​
*Deadline:* October 19 at 11:59 pm UTC.​

*TASK 3: *15 MP
Write why your house is the best one in >200 and <2000 words.
*Deadline:* October 31 at 11:59 pm UTC.​

*TASK 4:* XX MP
This task will happen in the *Divination Classroom* thread, *Private Messages* and *Misc. & Entries* section.

*October 13:* Dice roll by the Host (@Majin Lu) will decide what team is asking and what team is replying.

*October 13* to *October to October 20*:  Each team - in Private Messages - will create 10 simple questions about Harry Potter books and movies with the correct answers and their sources.
The team leader or someone designed to be the leader of this task will post them in a thread on  with the title "_Task 4 + Team Name_".

*October 22,* *October 23* or *October 24*:
Teams will choose 1 member each to reply the questions in the *Divination Classroom* thread.
The chosen members will inform what time in one of these 3 dates he/she will can answer the 10 questions.
Team mates can give support and even answer the questions in the thread, but only the chosen one replies will be counted.


Wins the team that has more points and, if a tie, was faster finishing the quiz.

*1st place:* + 40 MP
*2nd place:* + 30 MP
*3rd place:* + 20 MP
*4th place:* +10 MP​

*TASK 5: *XX MP
This task will happen here in *Hogwarts Quidditch Pitch* thread during *October 26* to *October 31*.
*7 players* per team. Teams will choose their players: _2 beaters, 3 chasers, 1 keeper_ and _1 seeker_.

Dice roll by the Host will decide House vs House.
*Semifinals:* 26-28 October
*Final/3rd Place:* 29-31 October

Each goal is worth 10 points and catching the _Golden Snitch_ is worth 150 points.


*Order of dice rolling:*​
Host will roll dice faced 10: odd or even results to decide the starting order of the teams.​

*2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
*3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
*1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.
*1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.
The team that has more points wins and advances to the final. If a tie, the teams captains will roll a dice faced 20. Higher result wins the match.​
In the end of the tournament, ALL participating members of this event will get rep points (points earned in both Quidditch matches by their respective houses * 3k).

Magic points earned:

*1st place:* + 40 MP
*2nd place:* + 30 MP
*3rd place:* + 20 MP
*4th place:* + 10 MP​
*TEAM PRIZES*

The House with more MP in the end of the event is the winner:

*1st place:* 15 CC Points + 500k rep
*2nd place:*  11 CC Points + 200k rep
*3rd place:*  8 CC Points + 130k rep
*4th place:* 5 CC Points + 80k rep

*Team curse: *if a team doesn't participate in one of the team tasks, all students will get cursed: 5 days global ban, avatar changed for 2 weeks, 2 weeks rep seal OR 3 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the Host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task that the teams didn't participate.​


*INDIVIDUAL TASKS*

Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member.​
*TASK 1: * 30k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
_Patronus Charm_
Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):​

*Spoiler*: _Patronus list_ 





Badger
Bat
Bear
Boar
Buffalo
Cat
Cheetah
Crow
Doe
Dog
Dolphin
Dragon
Dragonfly
Eagle
Elephant
Falcon
Fox
Hare
Hedgehog
Horse
Hyena
Leopard
Lion
Mole
Monkey
Mouse
Orca
Otter
Owl
Peacock
Pheasant
Polar Bear
Rabbit
Rat
Rhinoceros
Salamander
Salmon
Seal
Shark
Snake
Sparrow
Squirrel
Swan
Tiger
Unicorn
Weasel






*TASK 2: *15k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
*Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.​

*TASK 3:* 7k rep
Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
*Your Magic Power*
Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.​

*TASK 4:* XXk rep
_*Check-in*_
Post in the *Great Hall* thread, at least, once per day. You must to post at least 2 days of a week, otherwise you will be cursed. Each day that you check-in, you will win 2k rep.​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome to the *Gryffindor Tower*.

@Acno
@Bonly
@Competitive Worm Fiddler
@stormrage
@Lucifer M
@Zef
@neonion

Your team and individual tasks are in the second post of this thread, please check it.​

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Welcome to the *Gryffindor Tower*. 

@Takaya
@MO
@Greidy
@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu
@Alwaysmind
@Mysticreader
@Godaime Tsunade

Your team and individual tasks are in the second post of this thread, please check it.​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

It looks the username effect isn't working in the Akatsuki skin. So it will be fixed later. For now I suggest to change skin if some of you aren't seeing the special usernames. Light and Dark Skin without CSS opt-in also do not show those effects (those skins are that way for mobile users who wish to use less mobile data).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 13, 2019)

Okay, let's discover that Patronus for a start!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 13, 2019)

> Choose a music related to your house trait:
> 
> *Gryffindor: *Brave
> 
> *Deadline:* October 19 at 11:59 pm UTC.



Gryffindor music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 13, 2019)

Are the potroni on the list actual ones listed in the series?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

At last our home is open fellow Gryffindors


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

A lot to read


----------



## stormrage (Oct 13, 2019)

G'day fellow Gryffindors.

Patronus check

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## neonion (Oct 13, 2019)

Well let’s start with the patronus check

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

Harry Potter is here bitches


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 13, 2019)

patronus

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 13, 2019)

When it comes to a motto, may I suggest we borrow one popularised by some legit badasses?
_Qui audet adipiscitur / Who Dares, Wins_


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

Takaya said:


> When it comes to a motto, may I suggest we borrow one popularised by some legit badasses?
> _Qui audet adipiscitur / Who Dares, Wins_



Not many have checked in here yet, but I'm ok with anything


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 13, 2019)

Zef said:


> Gryffindor music.


That one gets my vote!


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

Yeah, sounds good


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 13, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Okay, let's discover that Patronus for a start!


*Individual Task One: Patronus*
A buffalo:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

Getting started on the individual tasks 

I sense it, my spirit guardian

"Expecto Patronum!"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

Tiger!

Member of the cat family 

How to draw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

Soundtrack:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Getting started on the individual tasks
> 
> I sense it, my spirit guardian
> 
> "Expecto Patronum!"


We have now 3 tigers wtf

Welcome in the club

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

What is PG-13
@Majin Lu


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

Acno said:


> We have now 3 tigers wtf
> 
> Welcome in the club



Yeah, with @stormrage


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 13, 2019)

*Individual Task Two: Meme Edit*


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Acno said:


> What is PG-13
> @Majin Lu


It means parent guidance, 13 years old. So avoid lewd related entries, for example.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 13, 2019)

*Individual Task Three: Magic Power*

The Harry Potter universe already has it, to a degree - the one I'd choose. Shapeshifting. I would love to be able to transform myself and look however I liked - to be one person one day, another the next. And if it's true shapeshifting... then the sky's the limit. At that point, it encompasses so many other powers. Want to fly? Grow wings. Want to be strong, or fast? Modify your body accordingly. Recreate yourself day by day, whim by whim. Be blond, brunet, redhead. Tall, short, in-between. Be so ordinary nobody will look twice, or so stunning nobody can take their eyes off you. For the true shapeshifter, anything is possible.

Ever wanted to be a cat, a wolf, a dolphin? Live your dreams. Be a hawk, a cheetah, a horse. Shapeshifting is a power limited only by your own creativity.

Shapeshifting is _freedom_.​


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> It means parent guidance, 13 years old. So avoid lewd related entries, for example.


What about medical terms like Penis?


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

Task 2:


----------



## Ultra Instinct Senjutsu (Oct 13, 2019)

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ultra Instinct Senjutsu (Oct 13, 2019)

Ultra Instinct Senjutsu said:


> .


39, Shark it is!!
"Kisame Senpai!" will be my verbal phrase 

*Link Removed*






Majin Lu said:


> *TASK 3:* 7k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Your Magic Power*
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.



Hmm
Seeing as Shapeshifting was taken for legit reasons, I'll follow with Legilimency and Occlumency.
I'd be damn hard to beat someone in a dual who could read your mind, or delve into your mind whenever you fall asleep, yet it'd be damn harder for someone unknowingly trying to use Legilimency against someone fluent in Occlumency.
I'm all about that mental warfare shenanigans.
Mind Control aint shiz vs Brain Control


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 13, 2019)

Acno said:


> What about medical terms like Penis?


No. We have [Redacted] censoring some words already. Let's no try our luck.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 13, 2019)

Suggestions thus far for the song:


Zef said:


> Gryffindor music.





Acno said:


> Soundtrack:


Please feel free to choose, and/or suggest one of your own?


Suggestion thus far for motto:


Takaya said:


> When it comes to a motto, may I suggest we borrow one popularised by some legit badasses?
> _Qui audet adipiscitur / Who Dares, Wins_


Again, if you guys have some ideas feel free to suggest them, or say whether you like that one?

And we may need somebody to do the banner - anybody here got editing skills?


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

editing skills?Not me


----------



## Greidy (Oct 13, 2019)

Heyo Gryffindors

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sandman (Oct 13, 2019)

Time to check my Patronus

Hedgehog it is

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sandman (Oct 13, 2019)

heres a quick sketch using the "DrawSketch"


----------



## Steven (Oct 13, 2019)

Task 1: (I rolled 44 on page 1)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 13, 2019)

Coming in late, but let’s see what my patronus is..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sandman (Oct 13, 2019)

Acno said:


> Task 1: (I rolled 44 on page 1)


you forgot to sign it


Majin Lu said:


> Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):


----------



## Bonly (Oct 13, 2019)

Let's see what I get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 13, 2019)

Also, I’ve always thought of my magic power of choice to be invisibility.

Gimme Harry’s invisibility cloak, it’s hella useful. There are so many plot holes around that thing - like why didn’t he just use it to sneak up on all of his enemies and kill them? I feel like the series could have ended a lot quicker if he’d just carried it around with him more often (I’m grateful it didn’t though, tbf).

And IRL I feel like invisibility has the most practical uses. Wanna steal from a shop or restaurant? Take a free flight across the world? Cheat on a test? Secretly forge documents to up your salary? Take part in covert government operations to save the world? Hide from your enemies? Scare people on Halloween with a floating candlestick?

Flight is a close second, but invisibility has more versatile uses which make it the number one magic power for me.


----------



## Sandman (Oct 13, 2019)

> *TASK 3:* 7k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Your Magic Power*
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.


If i had any power and not wanting to go too overboard would probably be Anti-Matter or Lightself or a personification of what it is, if we talking about being OP then maybe maybe Multiversal Molecule Manipulation lol.

But HP wise have the Magic of Hope


----------



## MO (Oct 13, 2019)

Let me catch up real quick.


----------



## MO (Oct 13, 2019)

Okay let me roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

Morning Gryffindors 

What nefarious plots have been hatched


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 13, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Morning Gryffindors
> 
> What nefarious plots have been hatched


We're Gryffindors, we don't hatch plots, we smash them noisily.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 13, 2019)

Takaya said:


> We're Gryffindors, we don't hatch plots, we smash them noisily.


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2019)

Lucifer M said:


> you forgot to sign it


How?


----------



## stormrage (Oct 14, 2019)

Acno said:


> How?


Write your name on the pic.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 14, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> *TASK 3:* 7k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Your Magic Power*
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules



I dunno why, but I've always wanted the ability to talk to animals. So based on that I would love that kind of magical power.

There would be so many advantages to having a power like that. Being able to ask the birds for help with scouting missions, asking wolves to help with tracking etc.

Also, the magical animals are really badass. Who wouldnt wanna be able to talk to Buckbeak and congratulate him on gashing ol' Malfoy.


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Write your name on the pic.


Ok

@Majin Lu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fëanáro -- Task Completion Tracker pt 1 (Oct 14, 2019)

I hope you guys will excuse my doing this, but I'm just trying to keep track of who's done what so far.

Individual Tasks Progress Tracker:
@Acno



Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

@Bonly



Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

@Competitive Worm Fiddler


Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

@stormrage



Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

@Lucifer M



Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

@Zef


Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

@neonion


Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Steven (Oct 14, 2019)

Takaya said:


> I hope you guys will excuse my doing this, but I'm just trying to keep track of who's done what so far.
> 
> Individual Tasks Progress Tracker:
> @Acno
> ...


Thats nice


----------



## Fëanáro -- Task Completion Tracker pt 2 (Oct 14, 2019)

Individual Task Tracker pt 2

Takaya: 


Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

@MO
Task One: Patronus rolled, picture still to come
Task Two: Still to come

Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

@Greidy



Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu

Task Two: Still to come

Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

@Alwaysmind



Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

@Mysticreader



Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

@Godaime Tsunade



Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 14, 2019)

EXPECTO PATRONUM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 14, 2019)

Zef said:


> EXPECTO PATRONUM


I edited the task tracker post with a link to your killer bunny.


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 14, 2019)

Takaya said:


> I hope you guys will excuse my doing this, but I'm just trying to keep track of who's done what so far.
> 
> Individual Tasks Progress Tracker:
> @Acno
> ...


You look like a leader, so for now I'm giving the OP to you. You can edit it if you wish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 14, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> *TASK 1: * 30k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> _Patronus Charm_
> Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## neonion (Oct 14, 2019)

*Individual Task 1 (Patronus)*

Rhinoceros are pretty hard to draw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sandman (Oct 14, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Task Four (Great Hall Participation): In progress


done my 2 posts for the week in the great hall, now just gotta find a meme to edit


----------



## Greidy (Oct 14, 2019)

Drew my Patronus owl.


Absolutely beautiful

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 14, 2019)

Remember, guys, it's at least two posts in the Great Hall on at least two different days in the week. Let's avoid having anyone get cursed, okay?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 14, 2019)

Im covered for posts for the week in the great hall thread


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 14, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Im covered for posts for the week in the great hall thread


Good, that means you're safe until next week. I'll check who's posted again later and see if I can't nudge some more people to post, maybe - there's still enough time for even the ones who haven't posted there yet at all to get their two days in this week.


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 14, 2019)

I probably can do some stuff on Wednesday. Life is busy


----------



## stormrage (Oct 14, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Good, that means you're safe until next week. I'll check who's posted again later and see if I can't nudge some more people to post, maybe - there's still enough time for even the ones who haven't posted there yet at all to get their two days in this week.



Isnt there a team event starting soon? Something about questions and answers?


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 14, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Isnt there a team event starting soon? Something about questions and answers?


Yes, we need to do a set of trivia questions. I'll set up the PMs to discuss them, since we have to come up with them privately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 15, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Coming in late, but let’s see what my patronus is..



I drew my Orca. Tried to make it cute, failed miserably lol


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 15, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> I drew my Orca. Tried to make it cute, failed miserably lol


Your image doesn't appear to be loading?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 15, 2019)

maybe try it again now


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 15, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> maybe try it again now


It's still not doing it, for some reason.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 15, 2019)

Takaya said:


> It's still not doing it, for some reason.





try it now


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Fëanáro -- Great Hall Participation Week One (Oct 15, 2019)

Great Hall Participation Tracker, Week One:
Wherein people are divided based on whether they've posted in the Great Hall on two different days in the week. Safe people have made at least two posts on at least two days. People who are halfway there have posted on one day, but need to do it again. People who are in peril still need to post on two days.

*
Safe*:
Acno
Takaya
Mysticreader
stormrage
Lucifer M
Bonly
Godaime Tsunade
Greidy
neonion
Ultra Instinct Senjutsu
MO
Alwaysmind

*Halfway there (livin on a prayer):*
@Zef
@Competitive Worm Fiddler

*In Peril:*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 15, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> try it now
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


That one worked, adding it to your task tracker.


----------



## Zef (Oct 15, 2019)

neonion said:


> *Individual Task 1 (Patronus)*
> 
> Rhinoceros are pretty hard to draw





Godaime Tsunade said:


> try it now
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


I want your talent...




Majin Lu said:


> ​*TASK 2: *15k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.​




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Yes, I know its low effort 






> *TASK 3:* 7k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Your Magic Power*
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.​



The power to turn into a animal, the people in Potter verse that can do this are called an Animagus.
iirc they can only transform into one specific animal, and I don't think they're given a choice of which animal.


But its a useful power especially for surveillance. So I want it.


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 15, 2019)

Where should I post


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 15, 2019)

Competitive Worm Fiddler said:


> Where should I post


The individual tasks go in this thread, except for one, which is posting in the thread on at least two different days in a week.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 15, 2019)

I got distracted by professors snape sorrt


----------



## stormrage (Oct 15, 2019)

Takaya said:


> That one worked, adding it to your task tracker.



Dont you wanna edit the OP and add in the task trackers there?


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 15, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Dont you wanna edit the OP and add in the task trackers there?


I've put it into a threadmark for now, so it's still easy to find, but I will put everything into the OP pretty soon.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 16, 2019)

Afternoon fellow Gryffindors!


----------



## Zef (Oct 16, 2019)

> Write why your house is the best one in >200 and <2000 words.


Is someone actually going to count this?


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 16, 2019)

Zef said:


> Is someone actually going to count this?


If nobody else wants to, I'll write the essay bit.

Which means the one we still need is somebody to edit up a Gryffindor banner.


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

Takaya said:


> If nobody else wants to, I'll write the essay bit.
> 
> Which means the one we still need is somebody to edit up a Gryffindor banner.


Do we get more points if the banner looks good or crap?


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> Do we get more points if the banner looks good or crap?


I don't think so? Which was why if nobody stepped up I was gonna throw something together in MS Paint and call that it. 

The rules were:
The banner must have, at least, the house colours and the respective element:
*Gryffindor:* Lion​
Looking like a professional made it is nowhere in those rules.


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

Takaya said:


> I don't think so? Which was why if nobody stepped up I was gonna throw something together in MS Paint and call that it.
> 
> The rules were:
> The banner must have, at least, the house colours and the respective element:
> ...


Than i will make the banner.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 16, 2019)

I could also make it on Friday but it prob wouldn’t be anything special, although not MS Paint standard hah


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 16, 2019)

I will leave it in the hands of you guys, then - I've thrown together an MS Paint one I can deploy if we hit deadline, so no matter what happens, we won't miss out on this task.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

Why the hell do the others have do many more posts?


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2019)

I see you @SupaHotFyre


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 16, 2019)

I don’t have good graphic skills as I only have ms paint


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 16, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I don’t have good graphic skills as I only have ms paint


No worries, man, Paint's the only thing I have too.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 16, 2019)

Acno said:


> Why the hell do the others have do many more posts?



Is this a rallying call to spam


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 16, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Suggestions thus far for the song:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



In case the rest missed it, should a poll be created to vote on? Same for the banner if there are multiple entries


----------



## Zef (Oct 16, 2019)

Anyone got a good motto?


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 16, 2019)

Zef said:


> Anyone got a good motto?


This was my suggestion:


Takaya said:


> When it comes to a motto, may I suggest we borrow one popularised by some legit badasses?
> _Qui audet adipiscitur / Who Dares, Wins_

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 16, 2019)

Takaya said:


> *Individual Task One: Patronus*
> A buffalo:





Takaya said:


> *Individual Task Two: Meme Edit*





Takaya said:


> *Individual Task Three: Magic Power*
> 
> The Harry Potter universe already has it, to a degree - the one I'd choose. Shapeshifting. I would love to be able to transform myself and look however I liked - to be one person one day, another the next. And if it's true shapeshifting... then the sky's the limit. At that point, it encompasses so many other powers. Want to fly? Grow wings. Want to be strong, or fast? Modify your body accordingly. Recreate yourself day by day, whim by whim. Be blond, brunet, redhead. Tall, short, in-between. Be so ordinary nobody will look twice, or so stunning nobody can take their eyes off you. For the true shapeshifter, anything is possible.
> 
> ...





Acno said:


> Task 2:





Ultra Instinct Senjutsu said:


> 39, Shark it is!!
> "Kisame Senpai!" will be my verbal phrase
> 
> *Link Removed*
> ...





Lucifer M said:


> heres a quick sketch using the "DrawSketch"





Godaime Tsunade said:


> Also, I’ve always thought of my magic power of choice to be invisibility.
> 
> Gimme Harry’s invisibility cloak, it’s hella useful. There are so many plot holes around that thing - like why didn’t he just use it to sneak up on all of his enemies and kill them? I feel like the series could have ended a lot quicker if he’d just carried it around with him more often (I’m grateful it didn’t though, tbf).
> 
> ...





Lucifer M said:


> If i had any power and not wanting to go too overboard would probably be Anti-Matter or Lightself or a personification of what it is, if we talking about being OP then maybe maybe Multiversal Molecule Manipulation lol.
> 
> But HP wise have the Magic of Hope





stormrage said:


> I dunno why, but I've always wanted the ability to talk to animals. So based on that I would love that kind of magical power.
> 
> There would be so many advantages to having a power like that. Being able to ask the birds for help with scouting missions, asking wolves to help with tracking etc.
> 
> Also, the magical animals are really badass. Who wouldnt wanna be able to talk to Buckbeak and congratulate him on gashing ol' Malfoy.





Acno said:


> Ok
> 
> @Majin Lu






neonion said:


> *Individual Task 1 (Patronus)*
> 
> Rhinoceros are pretty hard to draw





Greidy said:


> Drew my Patronus owl.
> 
> 
> Absolutely beautiful





Godaime Tsunade said:


> try it now
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Zef said:


> I want your talent...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got you didnt submit any team task yet.

If I missed something, let me know:



Great Hall - days are UTC based, so 00:00 am UTC to 11:59 pm UTC is a day. I'm adding thread marks there so you are aware of when at a post a day started.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 16, 2019)

I’ll try to give in a drawing of a bat soon


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

Good morning RavenousClaw


----------



## Katou (Oct 16, 2019)

oh shit wrong thread.. 

why do both have to be Towers


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 17, 2019)

Katou said:


> Good morning RavenousClaw





Katou said:


> oh shit wrong thread..
> 
> why do both have to be Towers



Welcome


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 17, 2019)

@Takaya The rest not mentioned have completed the minimum needed weekly checkins 

From the spreadsheet, the ones currently in *most danger* of being cursed this week :

@Competitive Worm Fiddler (have checked in today on 17th, so can't miss the 18th)
@MO (have not checked in at all, can't miss 17th and 18th)

*Barely safe:*
@Alwaysmind 
@Lucifer M 
@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu 
@Zef

Post something here for the day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sandman (Oct 17, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> @Lucifer M


I have already posted twice in the thread for check ins, so i have met the requirements for that i just gotta edit a meme and make it halloween themed


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 17, 2019)

Lucifer M said:


> I have already posted twice in the thread for check ins, so i have met the requirements for that i just gotta edit a meme and make it halloween themed





Just basing from the spreadsheet given, which indicated you only checked in on the 14th. Unless you checked in today or maybe Majin Lu missed one of your previous days


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 17, 2019)

Lucifer M said:


> I have already posted twice in the thread for check ins, so i have met the requirements for that i just gotta edit a meme and make it halloween themed





Mysticreader said:


> Just basing from the spreadsheet given, which indicated you only checked in on the 14th. Unless you checked in today or maybe Majin Lu missed one of your previous days


Maybe I missed it, but the task isn't to post twice in a week like 2 posts in the same day, it is to post in 2 days of a week (2 different days of a week). The days are UTC time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sandman (Oct 17, 2019)

Task 2 when i have run out of ideas to think so created 2:

2nd one is more of a lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 17, 2019)

House essay:

*Spoiler*: __ 




Why is Gryffindor the greatest House? The answer may be found in the souls of those called to it by their Sorting.

The other Houses are not without their heroes, and Gryffindor, it must be said, has had its failures, but Gryffindor’s heroes outweigh those who failed.

The wizarding world needs people with all four House’s traits. But when you look for those who will stand and fight for what’s right, those who’ll defy the odds and keep on getting up, you want a Gryffindor. You want someone with courage and chivalry, ready to show the world what it means to be a hero.

There are Gryffindors who have been fearful, and yet overcome their fears to join the fray when they are most needed. There are Gryffindors who love fun and games more than anything, but who’ll still risk their lives in dark times. There are Gryffindors who are studious, but when the time comes to set the books down, they will take action, using the knowledge they’ve gained. Look at the virtues of any of the Houses, and you’ll find Gryffindors who have those virtues also.

In ordinary times, few heroes show themselves, because there is no need. But within the souls of Gryffindors, there sleeps the seed of heroism, waiting to bloom in adversity into the strength to save their world.

When people call for help, Gryffindor answers. When the shadows are thick and everything seems hopeless, Gryffindor stands up, defies the gloom, and leads others into the fight to destroy evil threatening all things.

A Gryffindor friend is a courageous one, who’ll stand back to back with you even when you’re surrounded by your foes. A Gryffindor enemy… will fight to the bitter end to stop you from doing evil things.

They will not bow their heads in the face of injustice. They will not turn a blind eye to evil.

Gryffindors raise their wands, look the world in the eye, and say “Come and try it. _I dare you_.”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 17, 2019)

@Acno , I don't think you've done task three yet, about choosing a power?
@Bonly , you still have your tasks to do. Ditto @Competitive Worm Fiddler , @stormrage , @neonion , @MO , @Greidy , @Alwaysmind , @Mysticreader


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 17, 2019)

@Godaime Tsunade , @Ultra Instinct Senjutsu , you're still missing the meme edits.

Everyone still needs to watch out for their Great Hall participation too, but if we get all our tasks done, that's more curses we dodge.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 17, 2019)

Okay, House essay and motto put into the first post. I went with Zef's choice of House music, too, since it and posts agreeing with it got more likes/agrees - I can replace it with Acno's if you guys prefer, but I'd need some people talking it over. This one will stay in there for now to ensure we're not caught without one when the deadline hits.


----------



## neonion (Oct 17, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Okay, House essay and motto put into the first post. I went with Zef's choice of House music, too, since it and posts agreeing with it got more likes/agrees - I can replace it with Acno's if you guys prefer, but I'd need some people talking it over. This one will stay in there for now to ensure we're not caught without one when the deadline hits.


Thanks Takaya for all your effort for the team 
Zef music is fine for me.
The essay too.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 17, 2019)

Here is my Gryffindor music


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 17, 2019)

I’ll meme later


----------



## Steven (Oct 17, 2019)

Use Zef´s music and call it a day


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 18, 2019)

I have a  bat patronus. My special power is power, I can get real strong when angry.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 18, 2019)

Only @Alwaysmind @MO are left for this week's daily check in task.

Post something here for the day


----------



## stormrage (Oct 18, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> *TASK 2: *15k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.



Not the greatest of attempts but work has sucked any creativity outta me this week.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 18, 2019)

That also covers my individual tasks if @Takaya


----------



## neonion (Oct 18, 2019)

Individual task (meme):
I hope it works since I have a hard time figuring out what exactly is a spooky meme

*Spoiler*: __ 









Individual task (magic power):
If I could have any magic power, I would choose to freeze time. 24 hours in a day is not enough. It would be quite useful for many situation in my opinion.


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 18, 2019)

Wooo

 Clockbait


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 18, 2019)

*Spoiler*: _patronus_ 




BAT


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 18, 2019)

I got some time to meme something today


----------



## Steven (Oct 18, 2019)

My Power would it to become intangible.Like Obito´s Kamui


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 18, 2019)

So busy with work lately so I would use a time spell and or a time turner to get tings done.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 18, 2019)

Competitive Worm Fiddler said:


> *Spoiler*: _patronus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice, just gotta sign your picture and name your power and you've got those done.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 18, 2019)

Temporary banner in case we need it in order to be in before deadline:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

After a few technical issues
Here is my meme.


----------



## MO (Oct 19, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Temporary banner in case we need it in order to be in before deadline:


this is good.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 19, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> After a few technical issues
> Here is my meme.


That's all your tasks done except for rolling the dice and drawing your Patronus.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Takaya said:


> That's all your tasks done except for rolling the dice and drawing your Patronus.



I guess I am too late for the banner eh? I just spend some time doing it.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Patronus!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Speaking of squirrel, I cam across a dead one


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

I live in Ontario, there are black squirrels here.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

"Victoriam venit in forti"


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Essay time:


Why my house is the best

One cannot say

We are the best because of our bonds

Not because of our ambitions

We Gryffindors stick together

What comes may does not matter

Other houses are good too

But that not necessarily true

When one considers the characters

That populate the others

When danger comes we lead the charge

Distracting the enemies at-large

But humble we are

As we realize that as a house alone we do go far

What makes this house the best is that we stick together

And the bonds we make last forever



This short poem sums up the spirit of Gryffindor. We are brave in adversity, but humble in our nature. While it is true its members may express jealousy our strive to be the best, it is not because we look down upon others. Rather it is because we want to achieve what is best for us in the end. As expressed in the sorting hat scene, while the Slytherin house might help individuals “who have a thirst to prove themselves” and “greatness” awaits those who go there, the weakness of the house is that it centers entirely on the individual. As with the argument that brought many confederations together, the unity of all is what makes greatness. As in the French novel, Les Trois Mousquetaires, “un pour tous et tous pour un! »


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Takaya said:


> That's all your tasks done except for rolling the dice and drawing your Patronus.


I managed to climbed back the hill havn't I?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Now that I caught up an got my music, meme, banner, motto, questions and essay done. I am wondering what else I can do. lol

@Takaya


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

By the way my motto: 
"Victoriam venit in forti" means Victory comes to the braves.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 19, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Patronus!


The pics have to be signed unfortunately, according to the rules, or I don't think Lu will count them.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Takaya said:


> The pics have to be signed unfortunately, according to the rules, or I don't think Lu will count them.



Which pictures?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

You mean the squirrel one?


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 19, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> You mean the squirrel one?


Yup, the squirrel one. I've seen the need for a signature emphasised before.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 19, 2019)

Good evening everyone.

@Takaya  Not sure if you still need a banner but here's some of mine. Not really that good though. 


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Entry 1* - Think it's a bit wordy though



*Entry 2* - Simpler


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 19, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Good evening everyone.
> 
> @Takaya  Not sure if you still need a banner but here's some of mine. Not really that good though.
> 
> ...


Oh, that is _spectacular_.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Yup, the squirrel one. I've seen the need for a signature emphasised before.



But I used the forum drawing function for that lol. I’ll see if I can edit it.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Hopefully I can edit the in-forum drawing. Because that was the best rendition of a squirrel.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

ill just redraw it I guess. But I have to got to work so it’s gonna have to wait mmkay!

I forgot to draw the wand anyway. 

@Takaya @Majin Lu


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 19, 2019)

@Bonly @Competitive Worm Fiddler
@Godaime Tsunade @Mysticreader @Ultra Instinct Senjutsu
@Greidy @MO
Your individual tasks aren't finished yet, and we're getting close to their deadline. Let's get these done so you don't get cursed for them?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 19, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Yup, the squirrel one. I've seen the need for a signature emphasised before.





Alwaysmind said:


> But I used the forum drawing function for that lol. I’ll see if I can edit it.





Alwaysmind said:


> ill just redraw it I guess. But I have to got to work so it’s gonna have to wait mmkay!
> 
> I forgot to draw the wand anyway.
> 
> @Takaya @Majin Lu


No need to redraw. I'll accept it.


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 19, 2019)

wait which one isn't done yet?

I made a roll and drawed a bat,
I edited a meme,
I choose a power,
and I posted in the great hall twice.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Competitive Worm Fiddler said:


> wait which one isn't done yet?
> 
> I made a roll and drawed a bat,
> I edited a meme,
> ...



You have to do an essay between 200 and 2000 word by the way. Something that I have done.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 19, 2019)

Takaya said:


> @Bonly @Competitive Worm Fiddler
> @Godaime Tsunade @Mysticreader @Ultra Instinct Senjutsu
> @Greidy @MO
> Your individual tasks aren't finished yet, and we're getting close to their deadline. Let's get these done so you don't get cursed for them?



I’ve done all of mine so I’m good.


----------



## Steven (Oct 19, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> You have to do an essay between 200 and 2000 word by the way. Something that I have done.


Thats a Teamtask

Not a solotask


----------



## MO (Oct 19, 2019)

Individual power: I would like my power to be the ability to control elements


----------



## Steven (Oct 19, 2019)

MO said:


> Individual power: I would like my power to be the ability to control elements


----------



## MO (Oct 19, 2019)

Cool power ik.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greidy (Oct 20, 2019)

For my magic power, I wouldn't mind being able to turn into an animal, let's say a bird so I can fly.

So animagus, I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 20, 2019)

Gryffindor, doing the bare minimum to avoid getting cursed. We are bravely walking on the borders.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 20, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> *October 22,* *October 23* or *October 24*:
> Teams will choose 1 member each to reply the questions in the *Divination Classroom* thread.
> The chosen members will inform what time in one of these 3 dates he/she will can answer the 10 questions.
> Team mates can give support and even answer the questions in the thread, but only the chosen one replies will be counted.
> ...


Okay so we need to choose a date, a time, and a person. That person has to be _absolutely certain_ they will be able to be there and active at the right time. The rest of us can help, but just one person will officially give the answers.

If we pick the Oct 23 or 24 I could do it, anyone else want to who can promise they'll be there at whatever time we set?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 20, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Okay so we need to choose a date, a time, and a person. That person has to be _absolutely certain_ they will be able to be there and active at the right time. The rest of us can help, but just one person will officially give the answers.
> 
> If we pick the Oct 23 or 24 I could do it, anyone else want to who can promise they'll be there at whatever time we set?


Juts make sure it is a time most members can be online because more help. @Nataly @Viole1369 @James Bond 

Tomorrow I'll send the clues.

You can also pick October 25.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 20, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Okay so we need to choose a date, a time, and a person. That person has to be _*absolutely certain*_ they will *be able to be there and active at the right time*. The rest of us can help, but just one person will officially give the answers.
> 
> If we pick the Oct 23 or 24 I could do it, anyone else want to who can promise they'll be there at whatever time we set?



Think I won't be able to do this, different timezones. Better to nominate someone from the majority/same timezone so we can ensure more members available at the agreed day/time?

That said, I will still try to help/support.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 21, 2019)

Don’t think I’ll be able to do it either because of my timezone.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 21, 2019)

Which timezone is this happening in?


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 21, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Which timezone is this happening in?


I don't think one has been specified? I think we're supposed to choose a time that works for us and it will be translated into multiple timezones for reference.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 21, 2019)

Nps. If its in a convenient time slot for me then I'll take a crack at it


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 21, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Nps. If its in a convenient time slot for me then I'll take a crack at it


Would you like to suggest some timeslots you'd be available in? I can make you our designated answers person if there's one you're sure you can do.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 21, 2019)

Well, I'm GMT+2 wrt timezone. Any of the days in question works for me.

So anything from 9am my time up until 3pm is good for answering. Thereafter I can answer from 7pm onwards again.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 21, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Well, I'm GMT+2 wrt timezone. Any of the days in question works for me.
> 
> So anything from 9am my time up until 3pm is good for answering. Thereafter I can answer from 7pm onwards again.


Okay if I slot you in for midday (12PM) GMT+2, Oct 24? Which is 9PM my time so I'll absolutely be around to help research answers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 21, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Okay if I slot you in for midday (12PM) GMT+2, Oct 24? Which is 9PM my time so I'll absolutely be around to help research answers.



Sounds good bud. Sign us up for that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 21, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Sounds good bud. Sign us up for that.


Okay, I will notify @Majin Lu that you're our answers person for that time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zef (Oct 21, 2019)

These are the same questions we had to make up?


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 21, 2019)

Zef said:


> These are the same questions we had to make up?


Yeah we're answering another team's set of those.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 21, 2019)

So (12PM) GMT+2, Oct 24 is the confirmed timing?

I will be around to support then, should be 6pm here(GMT+8)


----------



## stormrage (Oct 22, 2019)

Thats great. The more helping out the better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steven (Oct 22, 2019)

@Majin Lu is my magicpower not accepted?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2019)

Acno said:


> @Majin Lu is my magicpower not accepted?


I'm giving focus only in team tasks for now. I'll update individual tasks later.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 22, 2019)

@Majin Lu I took a look at your spreadsheet and we're not listed as having done the motto and banner task, though we did do that in time, and they are in the first post of the thread?


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 22, 2019)

Takaya said:


> @Majin Lu I took a look at your spreadsheet and we're not listed as having done the motto and banner task, though we did do that in time, and they are in the first post of the thread?


Sorry, I just updated the spreedsheet regarding team tasks. When I checked them, I just gave your OP a like. I was concerned because I didn't find your team questions in that section, it was when I sent you a PM asking about it.


----------



## Bonly (Oct 22, 2019)

A magic power I'd like to have would be invisibility like Harry's cloak. The ability to go places without being seen is great as I'd be able to sneak into movies for free, I can go rob some stores or banks, I can sneak into my friends houses to scary the shit out of them though mainly I'd like it for the stealing purposes lol. Also my Patronus is down below but be warned that I can't draw lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 23, 2019)

Competitive Worm Fiddler said:


> Gryffindor, doing the bare minimum to avoid getting cursed. We are bravely walking on the borders.



didn't get any notifications stating after this ^post tabarnack


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 23, 2019)

tabarnack


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 23, 2019)

Good evening everyone!

@Takaya Manually scrolled through the hall thread but should be accurate as of right now.



Including today, left 3 days to do so 

*Have yet to check in once this week*:

@Bonly 
@Competitive Worm Fiddler 
@Greidy 
@MO
@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu 

Do post in this thread: 

*Have checked in at least once*:

@Godaime Tsunade 
@neonion 

The others not mentioned have completed the minimum required weekly checkins.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MO (Oct 23, 2019)

I did check in. Has it already been a week?


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 23, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> @Takaya Manually scrolled through the hall thread but should be accurate as of right now.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for checking through that!


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 23, 2019)

MO said:


> I did check in. Has it already been a week?



Didn't see any of your posts for this week scheduled (Oct 19 to Oct 25)

You did posted on the last 2 days for last week though(Oct 13 to Oct 18) 



Takaya said:


> Thank you very much for checking through that!



Np


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 23, 2019)

Thanks for sorting through all that.

I’ve done my spooky meme, so you can check me off for that one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 23, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> @Takaya Manually scrolled through the hall thread but should be accurate as of right now.
> 
> ...



I did make a roll


----------



## stormrage (Oct 23, 2019)

So pressures on me tomorrow for our quiz...

15 minutes to get it all done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 23, 2019)

stormrage said:


> So pressures on me tomorrow for our quiz...
> 
> 15 minutes to get it all done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 23, 2019)

stormrage said:


> So pressures on me tomorrow for our quiz...
> 
> 15 minutes to get it all done


You are awesome for doing this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Worm Juice (Oct 23, 2019)

Can I help in anyway?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 23, 2019)

Why am I not receiving notifications


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 23, 2019)

Competitive Worm Fiddler said:


> Can I help in anyway?


Yes, any of us online at the right time can help by finding the answers, it's just stormrage who has to repeat them to make them official.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 23, 2019)

Ill be on tomorrow too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 23, 2019)

No wonder missed all the notifications. I wasn’t watching the thread.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

After our quiz today we need to start working on the team for quidditch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

stormrage said:


> After our quiz today we need to start working on the team for quidditch.


Yes, we do. We'll need seven of us - but at least the people involved only need to roll dice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 24, 2019)

Count me in for quidditch.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

I wonder if they forgot about us


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

stormrage said:


> I wonder if they forgot about us


We might have to wait a little longer, but it shouldn't be too long before Lu shows up.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2019)

Hopefully, a few more of us will turn up too 

I see @Godaime Tsunade  is also ol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Yeah, the more help the better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

I'm using the time to get my HP books out and ready to use.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2019)

stormrage said:


> I wonder if they forgot about us





Takaya said:


> We might have to wait a little longer, but it shouldn't be too long before Lu shows up.


I'm here.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 24, 2019)

Divination classroom is open:


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Sorry guys and gals. I completely forgot about Harry destroying the diary.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

stormrage said:


> Sorry guys and gals. I completely forgot about Harry destroying the diary.


No biggie, mate, we still got this answered and that's worth something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

A big thank you to all of you for your help with those questions. You guys were awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 24, 2019)

Good job guys, 8 and a half ain’t bad. We’ll catch up in quidditch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2019)

*2 more days* left for this week*(Oct19-25)* to post in 

*In danger/have not posted at all*

@Competitive Worm Fiddler In case you forgot, you have to post in the great hall thread(link given) and not in the gryffindor tower thread for the daily checkin to count.

*Need one more checkin for this week(Oct 19-25)*:

@Bonly
@Godaime Tsunade 
@Greidy
@MO
@neonion
@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Teams will choose their players: _2 beaters, 3 chasers, 1 keeper_ and _1 seeker_.

Dice roll by the Host will decide House vs House.
*Semifinals:* 26-28 October
*Final/3rd Place:* 29-31 October

Each goal is worth 10 points and catching the _Golden Snitch_ is worth 150 points.


*Order of dice rolling:*

Host will roll dice faced 10: odd or even results to decide the starting order of the teams.


*2 Beaters: *Each one of them will roll dice faced 10, once. Each of them have to choose who (an adversary Chaser) to aim before rolling the dice. If faced 5 or 10, the target will lose one dice roll.
*3 Chasers:* Each one of them will roll dice faced 9, three times: 3, 6 and 9 results mean attempts of goal. Order of attempts the Keeper will try to guard the goalposts will be determined by this too.
*1 Keeper:* rolls dice faced 8, 9 times: 4 and 8 results means he/she guarded the goalposts in the respective orders.
*1 Seeker:* rolls dice faced 20, once: 10 and 20 means he/she caught the _Golden Snitch_.
So we gotta decide whos doing what?


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 24, 2019)

Do we just choose or is there a process to choosing?


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

I think we just choose amongst ourselves tbh.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Ok, so Im gonna let the dice decide my fate.

1. Beater
2. Chaser
3. Keeper
4. Seeker


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

So beater I am.

Edit: Wow...with those rolls I shoulda been a Keeper


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 24, 2019)

Makes sense, I’ll do that too.

I’m a Chaser


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

I wonder if I'll get better throws this time round


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

Let's hope we get good rolls once the Quidditch match starts.

Hey @Acno you're all about being Harry Potter this event, you wanna be Seeker?


----------



## Steven (Oct 24, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Let's hope we get good rolls once the Quidditch match starts.
> 
> Hey @Acno you're all about being Harry Potter this event, you wanna be Seeker?


ok


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

_*2 Beaters: *_stormrage, ?
*3 Chasers:* Godaime Tsunade, ?, ?
*1 Keeper:* Takaya
*1 Seeker:* Acno


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

So we need one more Beater and two more Chasers.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 24, 2019)

Sorry just woke up I’m in for quidditch


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 24, 2019)

Beater I am


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

I guess that makes you our other Beater - just two Chasers needed now.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 24, 2019)

Rolling


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2019)

I can be a chaser if no one else wants 

But how exactly is this game played? As in the timing


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> I can be a chaser if no one else wants
> 
> But how exactly is this game played? As in the timing


It will be rolled in the Quidditch Pitch thread:


stormrage said:


> Teams will choose their players: _2 beaters, 3 chasers, 1 keeper_ and _1 seeker_.
> 
> Dice roll by the Host will decide House vs House.
> *Semifinals:* 26-28 October
> ...


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

We pick our team, Majin Lu rolls for who faces who, and then we all face off over here:


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 24, 2019)

Ic, ok then.


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 24, 2019)

So we'll need one more Chaser.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 24, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Beater I am



Weasley twins!


----------



## Greidy (Oct 24, 2019)

Takaya said:


> So we'll need one more Chaser.



Look no further


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 25, 2019)

Lol


----------



## stormrage (Oct 25, 2019)

So our team is complete then


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 25, 2019)

It sure is


----------



## stormrage (Oct 25, 2019)

Takaya said:


> _*2 Beaters: *_stormrage, ?
> *3 Chasers:* Godaime Tsunade, ?, ?
> *1 Keeper:* Takaya
> *1 Seeker:* Acno



2 Beaters: Stormrage; @Alwaysmind 
3 Chasers: @Godaime Tsunade , @Mysticreader , @Greidy 
1 Keeper: Takaya
1 Seeker: @Acno 

Team is ready captain.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 25, 2019)

Practise time, let's do our best for Gryffindor.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 25, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 25, 2019)

*Just 1 more day* left for this week*(Oct19-25)* to post in 

*Need one more checkin for this week(Oct 19-25)*:

@Bonly
@Competitive Worm Fiddler

*IMPT*: In case you forgot, you have to post in the great hall thread(link given) and not in the gryffindor tower thread for the daily checkin to count.

Everyone else should be safe for the week

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 25, 2019)

It's the last week soon 

Will probably complete those individual tasks over the weekend


----------



## Bonly (Oct 25, 2019)

Here's my spooky meme edit which I think is suppose to go here lol


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2019)

quidditch time


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> Practise time, let's do our best for Gryffindor.



Is practice over?


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> Is practice over?



Don't think so, real matches start at 5pm UTC


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2019)

Practise more!


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2019)

practice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2019)

im beat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 26, 2019)

there you go


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2019)

Not bad, once Fred arrives, the hit rate should increase


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

I'm George...he's Fred...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2019)

Oops, it's good you are now here George.


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 26, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> *TASK 2: *15k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> *Edit a known meme picture *and make it spooky-ish. Keep it PG-13.



@Takaya Here's mine, hope it counts as a spooky one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

Update for Quidditch match so far:

Beaters:
Alwaysmind: Miss
Stormrage: Hit (Target: Kate Bishop - 1st chaser roll void)
James Bond: Hit (Target: Mysticreader - 1st chaser roll void)
QMS: Miss

Hufflepuff Chasers: X 3 2 6 1 4 8 3 7
Gryffindor Keeper: _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Gryffindor Chasers: X 5 7 5 9 5 2 8 1
Hufflepuff Keeper: 5 4 1 7 2 8 4 5 6

Both seekers rolled and neither caught the snitch.

@Greidy @Takaya @Godaime Tsunade you guys just need to do your rolls then game is done.

Thanks to @DeVision for the hard work putting the chaser and keeper rolls together.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stormrage (Oct 26, 2019)

@Takaya 

All up to you to save our bacon bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zef (Oct 26, 2019)

@Takaya

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 26, 2019)

Not shirking, I just woke up. >.>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sandman (Oct 26, 2019)

Sorry guys for not being around being unwell with Tonsillitis + Cold/Flu and needed my rest to recuperate.

Anyways good luck guys in the Quidditch game, Hope we win!


Mysticreader said:


> Good evening everyone!
> 
> @Takaya Manually scrolled through the hall thread but should be accurate as of right now.
> 
> ...


Letting you know i have done my Individual tasks though will ensure that i check in every now and then

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 27, 2019)

Good evening everyone. Last and final week to post checkins on min 2 days*(Oct 26-31)* in 



Lucifer M said:


> Sorry guys for not being around being unwell with Tonsillitis + Cold/Flu and needed my rest to recuperate.
> 
> Anyways good luck guys in the Quidditch game, Hope we win!
> 
> Letting you know i have done my Individual tasks though will ensure that i check in every now and then



Np, that list was only checked for checkins and not the other tasks. Will start posting reminders when about half the week is done(Oct28/29) and if anyone has still not made any/completed their checkins by then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 27, 2019)

Hello


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (Oct 27, 2019)

Checking in


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 27, 2019)

Godaime Tsunade said:


> Checking in



Unless I misunderstood your post, this is the wrong place to check in 

Post in the great hall link:


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 27, 2019)




----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 27, 2019)

@Takaya *Individual Task 3* completed.



Majin Lu said:


> TASK 3: 7k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> Your Magic Power
> Tell us what magic power you would wish to have and why. No word limit. Keep it PG-13 and remember General Forum rules.



I would like a grand mastery in all forms of mind/mental magic. Not just limiting myself to being able to read through the minds of the people around me, but to also be able to manipulate their memories and reshape it freely. Such mastery would have enormous potential, ranging from the defensive and supportive as well as the offensive.

As a *defensive* power, being able to judge how trustworthy a person is with a mere glance enables me to make necessary safeguards to prevent undesirable actions against my person or loved ones before it happens. As a *supportive* mechanism, memory altering can be used as a "healing" tool. There may perhaps be times when unfortunate events happen and despite all other methods taken to heal, one simply can't forget and move on. In such cases and with permission, it could then be used in assisting the "patient" to eliminate said incident from memory. 

Conversely, mind magic can be dangerously used *offensively*. Perhaps of mainly darker uses certainly, but useful nonetheless. Planning counter actions against an unsuspecting rival or even manipulate them into willingly carrying out actions benefiting either me or my allies. All this, with minimal risk of detection and hence, capture. Elaborating further would sound like a budding dark wizard, so I shall stop here. 



Having considered such possibilities, mind magic is fabulously enticing. Both for good  and bad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 27, 2019)

lol


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 27, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 28, 2019)

Morning fellow Gryffindors! Hoping you all have a great week ahead.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2019)

Since today's the third day and half the day is already over 
*
Individual Task 4 Check in reminder:

Week 3 Oct 26-31(6 days only)

Have yet to check in at all this week in the great hall thread:
*
@Bonly
@Competitive Worm Fiddler
@Godaime Tsunade
@Greidy
@neonion
@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu

Do post in the  thread, at least, once per day. You must post at least 2 days of a week, or you will be cursed. A list of possible curses which may occur depending on your luck 



Majin Lu said:


> *INDIVIDUAL TASKS*
> Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: *2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal.* Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member.g

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2019)

*Individual Task 4 Check in reminder:

Week 3 Oct 26-31(6 days only)

Have checked in at least once before:
*
@Lucifer M (can still do it today and you are safe for the week)
@MO (check in tmr 29/10 since you did your 1st checkin today 28/10)

*Safe/Completed minimum 2 days:
*
@Acno 
@Alwaysmind 
Mysticreader
@stormrage 
@Takaya 
@Zef 

Don't stop posting more in the great Hall though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## MO (Oct 28, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2019)

POSting


----------



## Steven (Oct 28, 2019)

Almost over

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 28, 2019)

Can we have another one right after? Like 7 back to back games?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 30, 2019)

Including today, *2 more days left* before the weekly checkin closes.

*Individual Task 4 Check in reminder:

Week 3 Oct 26-31(6 days only)*

*Need one more checkin to be safe:*

@Bonly
@Worm Juice 
@Greidy
@MO
@neonion
@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu

Do post in the  thread, either today or tomorrow to prevent the curse. Thank you 

The others not mentioned have completed but can still post in the great hall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 30, 2019)

@Takaya Completing my 1st task before event finishes. All tasks done, I think lol  



Majin Lu said:


> *TASK 1: * 30k rep
> Post it in your Team Headquarter thread.
> _Patronus Charm_
> Roll dice faced 46 to discover your Patronus. Draw it (traditional art or using any drawing app, even NF drawing toll. *SIGN IT*):
> ...





Mysticreader said:


> Getting started on the individual tasks
> 
> I sense it, my spirit guardian
> 
> "Expecto Patronum!"



Internet tutorials are

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 30, 2019)

Making an exit now.


----------



## stormrage (Oct 30, 2019)

Mysticreader said:


> @Takaya Completing my 1st task before event finishes. All tasks done, I think lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is one epic tiger! Really well done


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 30, 2019)

Almost at 2 million reputation


----------



## stormrage (Oct 30, 2019)

Lol. I got another 1.5 mill to go


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 30, 2019)

Cheering for my expos


----------



## Sandman (Oct 30, 2019)

before i forget thanks for the rep @stormrage and @Bonly 

since i cant post on your profiles so i'll leave it here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2019)

Team Gryffindor should all be safe for Week 3's weekly checkin 

Not sure about the previous weeks though, I think one of us might have missed one day for Week 2 

Catch ya all later.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Work forbade me from posting but I caught up good

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stormrage (Oct 31, 2019)

Last day of the event fellow Gryffs.

Was awesome hanging with you all and hoping we see each other in future events here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fëanáro (Oct 31, 2019)

@MO I don't think you've done your Patronus picture or your spooky meme yet?
@Greidy I don't think you've chosen your power or done your spooky meme?
@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu I think you haven't done your spooky meme yet?
@Godaime Tsunade I think you haven't done spooky meme yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greidy (Oct 31, 2019)

Takaya said:


> @Greidy I don't think you've chosen your power or done your spooky meme?



I've chosen my power, I'll try to post a meme today.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2019)

It has been great to be a part of Team Gryffindor with you guys.

Few hours left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 31, 2019)

Sad this ends

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 31, 2019)

I think I might have messed up the spoiler meme and just did a Harry Potter themed one. @Majin Lu woild have told me if it didn’t count right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 31, 2019)

You guys should do your essays now. I’ve done mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 31, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> I think I might have messed up the spoiler meme and just did a Harry Potter themed one. @Majin Lu woild have told me if it didn’t count right?



Let's hope the kind headmaster will accept all tasks submitted


----------



## MO (Oct 31, 2019)

Do I have to edit the meme myself or can I just post a meme?


----------



## Alwaysmind (Oct 31, 2019)

MO said:


> Do I have to edit the meme myself or can I just post a meme?



It has to be original


----------



## MO (Oct 31, 2019)

Alwaysmind said:


> It has to be original


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2019)

MO said:


> Do I have to edit the meme myself or can I just post a meme?


You have to edit it.

You have 1 hour and 7 minutes left.


----------



## Greidy (Oct 31, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Oct 31, 2019)

*DEADLINE FOR INDIVIDUAL TASKS IS OVER.*


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 2, 2019)

Who wasn't that participative (overall) didn't get the rep from Quidditch (90k). Yep, after checking some participation, I do not think it is fair to get all team stuff. @Takaya got +75k rep as extra contribution because team leader stuff.

@Worm Juice got 1 curse because you missed 1 day during the second week. 
@MO and @Ultra Instinct Senjutsu  for 2 curses.



> Those tasks will also curse the members if they do not complete them: 2 days global ban, avatar changed for 1 week, 1 week rep seal, 2 weeks rating seal. Dice roll by the host will decide the curse. A dice will be rolled for each task not completed by a member.



Dice faced 4:

*1:* 2 days global ban, 
*2:* avatar changed for 1 week
*3:* 1 week rep seal
*4:* 2 weeks rating seal. 

Of course I'll wait before giving the curses in case I've missed something.


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 2, 2019)

Check post above:

@Worm Juice 2 weeks rating seal.
@MO 2 days global ban and 1 week rep seal.
@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu 1 week rep seal and avatar changed for 1 week.


----------



## Ren. (Nov 2, 2019)

Majin Lu said:


> Check post above:
> 
> @Worm Juice 2 weeks rating seal.
> @MO 2 days global ban and 1 week rep seal.
> @Ultra Instinct Senjutsu 1 week rep seal and avatar changed for 1 week.


Sorry mates for that  especially @MO


----------



## MO (Nov 2, 2019)




----------



## Azeruth (Nov 3, 2019)

The points have been given out to everyone who earned them. Points were reduced for some who were less active.

@Acno 8
@Alwaysmind 8
@Bonly 8
@Godaime Tsunade 8
@Greidy 8
@Lucifer 8
@MO 5

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Azeruth (Nov 3, 2019)

The points have been given out to everyone who earned them. Points were reduced for some who were less active.

@Mysticreader 8
@neonion 8
@stormrage 8
@Takaya 8
@Ultra Instinct Senjutsu 8
@Worm Juice 8
@Zef 8

Reactions: Like 2


----------

